# Manners Minder ?



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Just picked up a Manners Minder on E Bay, bought it mostly with the hopes of curbing the barking in the crate in the car. Then I got to thinking what else I could use it for. Anybody use it for start line stays or contacts?
I'm also hoping to use it in Obed. for those out of sight sits and downs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm using it for obedience. It's awesome. People use it for sen outs, long downs, retrieves, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are you on any of the agility lists? There was just a bunch of posts about using it for startlines and I believe also to help with the crate training. Not sure if it's the agile or cleanrun lists (on yahoo maybe???)

People love them


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It is the cleanrun yahoo site. They have been discussing ideas and using it for awhile now some great ideas

[email protected]

and a facebook site

https://www.facebook.com/groups/375114559224621/


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

By the way, I love the cleanrun company. They recently sent me a replacement to dispense large kibble. Very fast costumer service, super friendly and just overall great service. If I had to get one again, I would certainly go with cleanrun!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Daisy Peel is doing a series of blog posts on the manners minder. I don't find her website easy to navigate (and her servers are SLOW) so I generally keep tabs on her posts via Facebook. Here are the available posts:

Manners Minder Madness #1
Manners Minder Madness #2
Manners Minder Madness #3
Manners Minder Madness #3b
Manners Minder Madness #4

She used to offer a manners minder class as an intro to running contacts, but discontinued it. I think I saw she might be bringing the class back but I don't see it listed on her site. 

And finally (shew- lot's of links!) she also had all of Solar's running contact training on youtube- of which she used the manners minder heavily: Solar's Running Contacts - YouTube


----------

